# update on prep, had the scope, now need small bowel xray



## Fariel (Jan 2, 2002)

Hello again! I just wanted to thank all of you so very much for all of your input/helpful advice and good wishes  I did the prep this past Sunday. I had asked if there were alternatives to the 4L of Colyte and bottle of Citromag, but was told this is what this doc felt worked best. The Colyte was 'fruit flavored' but disgusting none- the less. I took your advice and did not smell it, chugged each glass down like I was on Survivor and would win a million dollars if I could get it down faster....that worked for the first 2 L , after that I pepped talked myself into drinking it all by saying that the cleaner I am, the less air they will have to pump into me to see things properly (was told this by a nurse). I guess this was true because I wasn't bloated after the procedure at all, just a little sore. I could only chug half a glass at a time and followed this with washing my mouth out with lemon flavoured sprite (that was a great idea and really helped!). The prep was an exhausting day, but thank you again for the encouragement. The colonoscopy itself went okay, they put an iv in and started off by giving me 50mg of Demerol and 10mg of Diazepam(valium)...I fell asleep right away but woke up yelling when I felt the scope being pushed through my intestines. Thankfully the drugs helped so that I don't remeber that part too clearly. They then gave me another 25mg of Demerol and 5mg of Diazepam. I was out for the rest and didn't feel a thing. I woke up in recovery about 2 hours later. I'm a pretty small build, and it took quite some time for the sedation to ware off. Today I'm a little sore and my head is a little cloudy, but I can't relax yet. Now I've been told I need to get a small bowel xray done. I have to take a mild laxative the day before (Dulcolax) and liquid diet the day of the test. I was told that they put a tube down my nose and put dye through there to check the end of the small intestine. Any of you ever had this done through your nose?Thank you again for all of your support and great advice, it meant a lot to me.


----------



## ibssean (Jul 9, 2001)

YepJust had that done last week, but they couldn't get the tube into the small bowel to put the barium in. I have to have it done again but I am going to wait until after my colonscopy to see if I really need it firstI don't want to scrae you off the procedure, but it is not the most comfortable of procedures. From my experience with it I found that radiologists don't seem to do a lot of these. I don't know if not getting the tube into my small bowel was inexeperience on the doctor's part or just that it sometimes gets turned around and they can't manouver it properly. However, I would ask your doc to recommend a radiologist who has done a few of these or who he or she knows is good at them because getting the tube in can be rather uncomfortable and to get it through and not be able to get the barium in for the Xray was really discouraging. I could be that I am just 1 in 1000 as that has happened too....don't knowLet me know how it goes for youSean


----------

